# Dru's Delivery room let the countdown begin!



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

*Dru's Delivery room Updated! Their here!*

Spring Renews Drusilla, my registered experimental doe is due in ten days. It has stormed all day today but I managed to snap a couple of pictures of a very wet and scruffy and hairy and very mad Dru. LOL Here is what she looks like ten days out. I will have a few more pics as soon as they get to my computer from my phone, including a current pooch pic and a current furry udder pic...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Dru is lookin' large


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's so pretty  can't wait to see her kids!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She wasn't bred to pipsqueak was she?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She is NOT happy. She is usually such a happy go lucky girl and here in the last couple of days she has turned downright MEAN especially to the other two goats, Daffodil and Pipsqueak. She was pulling me all over the yard in my slick soled croc type shoes like I was water skiing on wet clover.... Not Fun, she usually doesn't act like that either.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Who is she bred to?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> She wasn't bred to pipsqueak was she?


No Pipsqueak is too young, plus he wasn't even born when she was bred. I sent her out to a breeder's to be boarded and bred in December. She is bred to a full blood very large black Nubian registered buck, so her kids will go back to being American Nubians at 87.5% Nubian.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Who is she bred to?


You know this is bad but I don't even know his registered name. He is a big black registered full blood Nubian buck though. I will have to ask her breeder what his registered name is. The bad thing is, he is known for throwing large kids...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought the timeline was wrong. Can you blame her for being grouchy? My wife was all kicks and punches inside when she was carrying my son, and he didn't have hooves!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll tell ya one thing she and Daffodil both are STRONG. They can pull me around to be no bigger than they are, I mean if I ground myself and really put all my muscle into it, I will win, but geesh, it takes effort. And I am not a light weight person...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> No Pipsqueak is too young, plus he wasn't even born when she was bred. I sent her out to a breeder's to be boarded and bred in December. She is bred to a full blood very large black Nubian registered buck, so her kids will go back to being American Nubians at 87.5% Nubian.


I'm confused....what breed is she then? I thought she was pure nubian?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

No Dru is a registered experimental. She is 75% Nubian and 25% Saanen. She just looks very Nubian. More Nubian than some Nubian's I've seen LOL


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You should see her mother Stephanie, she is 50/50 Nubian Saanen and she looks more Saanen. She milks 2 gallons a day and won grand champion Doe at the fair this last year and she is HUGE.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have got a pic of Dru's udder?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

yes but it is very fuzzy (the udder not the pic) and it hasn't made it from my phone to the computer yet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wish we could see pics of her! I mean Drus dam and sire


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are more pics including a graphic pooch pic so squeamish have been warned.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

And her hairy developing udder which somehow got left out last time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Exciting I bet she has a nice single


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Such a cute little udder


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute Leslie! how exciting!!! I think she's acting mean b/c her hormones are going nuts AND I've read when a doe is about to give birth, she really asserts her status in the herd or tries to move up in the status to give her baby the best start. could be that....

what a cute little udder! FF udders are so adorable!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

One week out! :leap:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How exciting!!!!! Have your kidding kit ready???


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

yep bought all the stuff except bose the other day bose is prescription soooo not sure what to do about that.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

U can get human selenium pills and vit 2 gel caps. I can't remember the dose, its somewhere on the forum...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is what I was thinking was getting the selenium gel or something like that instead


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just make sure u have vit e with it and u should be able to go!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This morning Dru looked the same as always, now her ligs are completely gone, her udder had filled a lot more, and she is breathing rapidly and she has just the slightest bit of clear discharge not a string of goo yet just a drop or two of clear discharge. Do first fresheners ever go a few days early?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Go Drusilla we are pulling for you!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We were going to go somewhere tomorrow but it looks like we will be staying home now. She may do doe's code and drag it out for 4 more days but I sure don't want to be gone and her need me here.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, I would be sticking around too!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lets see, if you go somewhere she'll probably have them while you're gone, and if you stay she'll make you wait a few more days , :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't see why not  . Happy kidding!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She'll drag it out for about nine more days. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Most Doe's would probably wait until you are gone, but Knowing Dru she will probably want me and daughter there playing nursemaid she is such a diva and a people oriented goat. Just now she came up the the fence and laid her head in my hand/arm like she was saying hold me and looked into my eyes... That is what made me notice her breathing so rapidly and go on in the enclosure and check her ligs and udder and pooch.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

To be fair though, Daff is breathing a little more rapidly than normal too because it is fairly hot here today.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Just talked to her breeder. She says not to hesitate to call if she gets in trouble and she will come help me if I need her too, so at least I know help is near if I get in over my head. She says both her first fresheners went early this year so I am on my guard.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you'll do great! she'll do even better!!! gooooo Dru!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Fingers crossed for a quick and easy delivery. ray:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I just checked Dru I am wondering it if may be sometime in the night tonight, she won't go in the barn which is unusual for her and she has more discharge than before. She is biting at her booty and talking to it. And she was standing kind of funny. She also wouldn't come to the fence and jump up on in to see us like she usually will. I guess I am in for a long night of checking her. I am so glad I moved her to the front pen near the house.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice to know that you have the breeder as a backup, that can get you some piece of mind


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That was just an hour between checks and that much had changed... I don't know if I will get any sleep tonight, I don't know enough to even really know what I am doing....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You'll be fine  Most kiddings go textbook, right? :hug: Go Dru!! :stars:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am thinking now It probably won't be tonight, I just went out and she had finally settled to rest and chew her cud. I got her up and checked her hiney but it had less discharge than before. She wasn't breathing as rapidly and she seemed more settled in for the night. so maybe it is just the very beginning stages of things to come. I will check her a couple of times more tonight just to be sure she is settled for the night before turning in myself.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope she kids soon so you can get some rest, waiting for babies is SO tiring. My guess is that she'll kid tomorrow, but don't take my word for it..I'm always wrong


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks, she didn't care much for my leftover oatmeal. I thought she'd like the treat of something sweet. She tasted it spit it everywhere then ate a nasty old root to get the taste out of her mouth. Silly goat!! Well her personality is still intact.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Good luck and I hope she kids soon for you! Those sleepless nights are crazy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I am thinking now It probably won't be tonight, I just went out and she had finally settled to rest and chew her cud. I got her up and checked her hiney but it had less discharge than before. She wasn't breathing as rapidly and she seemed more settled in for the night. so maybe it is just the very beginning stages of things to come. I will check her a couple of times more tonight just to be sure she is settled for the night before turning in myself.


That's exactly what Babette did, came back 30 minutes later, and she had a 10.5lb buck almost dried off already 

With Moon, she was having contractions, but no pushing or anything serious, came back 45 minutes later, to find her bucks shooting out like rockets! :lol:

Good luck, and don't stress too much over it! I'm sure it'll go just fine  
:girl: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks everyone. I just checked her again, I just don't think it will be tonight. She has been laying down resting the last two times I disturbed her. She will get up when I come up to her and she isn't hunching or pushing yet, and her babies don't look dropped yet. She still doesn't have the string of goo, I just don't think we are close enough yet. However I don't think it will be long though, she is puffy and expanded in her pooch, just over all bigger back there, udder is full enough to bulge out behind now. I am thinking maybe tomorrow or monday. But I am a total newbie so who knows.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

my last doe that kidded on Tuesday, had absolutley no discharge or showed no signs of labor or anything when we went in to feed the girls at 4:30 pm...she gobbled up her hay and grain and wasn't even doing the up and down thing that my other girls had done hours before they kidded..went out to check at 5:30 pm and she had long, thick brownish clear goop hanging from her, and 15 mins later she kidded, lol.Of course, I was checking because we were headed out the door to do some birthday shopping for my son's bday the next day..guess who did not go out lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah that is the thing, you just never know... crazy goats.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I might add, that my doe didn't look like her babies had dropped and her ligs were still there when we checked at 4:30 . She is my wild girl and my hubby swore she wasn't going to go on her due date...he finally admitted I was right hehe


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dru's ligs are totally gone, it feels like pudding back there just no resistance at all..... THAT is the single thing that scares me the most. For them to be completely gone like that.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

also she just isn't acting like herself. She is really big eyed and like she just kinda doesn't know what the heck is going on, which being a first freshener she doesn't.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, she will go soon! All my girls were first timers and yep, that big eyed thing like what the heck is going on look to them lol. Try and get some rest! I think having our regular baby monitor helped...but I was still out there at 3 a.m.in the morning to check while while my hubby snored peacefully without a care in the world . :scratch: and he wondered why I was so tired by dawn's break lol


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

You have a beautiful goat! Hope all goes well! PS my nubian FF looked like nothing was happening. Ligs still there etc....not lying down, still eating. I went out for a few hours and came home to see two dried off kids like they had dropped out of the sky! No blood or anything as she must have cleaned them off and eaten the afterbirth! My ff was small but still managed to have twins! I will say a doe and a buck kid for your girl!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

updates Leslie? she may just be playing with you. and stop freaking out! they can feel your stress. know that majority of goatie births are absolutely textbook. you can do this! just.....remember to breathe! lol


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh: The kids I got last year were popped out in the 15 minutes it took to get the other goat milked, they said she didn't look close at all. :lol:

Good luck, and happy kidding.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nothing yet, she is still about the same as last night I did get some sleep and just got up and checked her when I woke up for bathroom visits, I wake up quite a bit at night anyway generally.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Just checked Dru, she was really hot it is 85 today, so I hosed her down with cold water normally she would run from that, she just came and stood under it, she said it was a relief. I went ahead and sprayed down Daff and Pipsqueak while I was at it, Dru's bag has filled even more but she still seems about the same otherwise.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I put my prediction in the chat thread but I'm going to put it here too - I think Dru is going to start pre-labour nonsense just as you're leaving for your daughters concert and she's going to drag the whole thing out until it starts to rain, then it'll bne go time.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL well you may be right, because she seemed more ready saturday night than now. Just checked her she is running around the pen hollering and not looking any more ready than she has in the last two days. LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm also putting that out there so she can prove me wrong (trying to help you out a little....lol)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

haha Love it when you get to this point and go crazy trying to figure out an exact time and date, etc. And they will prove you wrong every time. Good luck!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Their here she waited til I went to work this morning and was with a client then she had two BEAUTIFUL healthy bucklings that look just like their aunt Daff. She didn't have any trouble. My mom called me at work to say she was in labor, before I could get home (30 min drive) she had both of them and had them nearly completely dried off. I did help them find a teat because they weren't very good at that and she is being such a good mama, pics to come. How long do they have to nurse each time int he beginning because they aren't able to latch on and hang on for long. Also they are both pretty big...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratulations !!! Post pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's awesome Leslie :clap: Congrats :hug: 
It took awhile for my babies to be able to latch on for longer periods , if that is any consolation. I think by the end of the day they should be able to hold on longer. To be honest , I don't really remember how long it took , that whole time is still a blur for me , lolol. But if they nursed , they will get stronger each time. Again , congrats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well fooey! Don't shoot me Leslie, I jinxed you!  

Glad they're all doing good. Couple good nurses and they should be just fine, and able to find it on their own. If they start getting a little sucked in help them find the food a couple more times.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Waiting for pics............................................. :greengrin:

And Leslie....I did NOT send the buck fairy to you no matter what Erica says :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish one had been a doe but I am happy they came easy and they are so BEAUTIFUL They are my favorite coloration for a Nubian so I am happy. I am glad Dru is being a good mama too...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got a couple of pics working on getting them into the computer., I could show you one and you'd know what they both looked like they are nearly identical. LOL


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Here they are! The one laying down seems a tad weaker but both have been up and nursed more than once.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww, congrats! How much do they weigh?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know but they are pretty big, they have to kinda squat to nurse mama.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww , look at those faces ! Gorgeous ! 
Yeah , my bucklings were rather big too. Poor Dru !
You must be relieved thats over with , lol. 
Enjoy the babies


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

congrats Leslie


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

woo hoo!! Gratz, cute babies!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

They're adorable Leslie, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay, I just got home from work, thanks for the good news and happy time pictures! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwww. They are so cute! I'm so glad she finally gave them up 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love the frosted noses, too cute!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you know if you are keeping them?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Those little frosted noses need to learn to latch on better!!!!

They are adorable. My daughter can't take her eyes off them. She said she was coming inside yeah, she hasn't made it yet, she is still sitting out there with them just watching them. The one standing in the pics is a little hambone already, He will come right up to you for attention, that is just how his mama is too. 

Thanks everyone for the compliments I think they are adorable but I am a little biased.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Keeping one, selling the other, since they are registerable as American Nubians, and they have some pretty good lines behind them I am really hoping I can find him a home as a herd sire somewhere, but it may not happen. Of course if I wanted a matching team of working cart goats I couldn't get any closer matched pair!!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That would be so cool!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't blame your daughter I would be out there too!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats! I would use them for cart pulling. I think it would be cool. Just my personal opinion.


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, do the cart team thing! Get your harness guy in tenn to make super cool harnesses for them( like blinders and all) that would be soo cool!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

They're adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations, they are adorable! I am so glad Dru didn't make you wait any longer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!  :stars: they are so stinkin CUTE!! 
Too bad she didn't give you a doe though


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I know I wouldn't liked a doeling but C'est la vie!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well fooey! Don't shoot me Leslie, I jinxed you!
> 
> Glad they're all doing good. Couple good nurses and they should be just fine, and able to find it on their own. If they start getting a little sucked in help them find the food a couple more times.


It's okay, you cursed me too!! I had the same thing with BB as you had with Babette!!! Didnt seem close, go down there without a care in the world to see a freaking BABY GOAT! I was a little astonished!! Lol! And of course she gave me a single 10.5 pound buckling! In fact... That's a little creepy, even! Maybe it's something with the "B"s.... Darn you Lacie! :lol: kidding of course


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Must be a "Bucky" year for Nubians it stinks, but they're so you cute it doesn't matter!!! CONGRATS LESLIE!!! Anyways, they're both REALLY pretty, LOVE the color! It's by far my favorite coloring for Nubians too, Ozzie has that coloring and it's absolutely beautiful! It'll be hard to choose which to keep

I don't blame her I don't think my eyes left Flynn for more than 5 seconds for at least a day. I even had my mom bring me lunch down to the barn so I could still watch him. I don't think smile left my face for a good week or so, they're so cute I can't wait for more next year already!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They are pretty cute, some of my daughter's favorite Awwwwww moments today were, buckling one scratched his ear, got off balance, fell over and made a pitiful cry, so she scratched his ear for him and he wagged his tail and came to her. The two bucklings backed up, faced each other off, pawed the ground three times and charged each other in a very wobbly charge and head butted each other. :lol: She is smitten as a kitten.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww , how cute ^^^


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how ADORABLE!!!!!!!! I miss a day on here, and look what happens?!?! Dru read my post, and wanted to prove me wrong. good girl! glad you finally have your babies, even though they're boys. I told my bf and all my friends when my girls kid, no one's going to see me/hear from me for days/weeks. so.....I get where you're daughter is coming from. lol!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I went out at 3 in the morning to check on them. I was scared she would lay on one of them. I got out there and I could only find one, I panicked and ran around the pen looking for the other. It was happily laying in a bunch of garlic resting. Paranoid I made it get up and nurse anyway. Which it did. I think I need to chill a little.... :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: overprotective first time mom much??? :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

All the sudden a barn sleeping daughter is not such a bad idea huh!!! Hahaha


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She sleeps too soundly, a pack of coyotes could come, and lift her up like she was crowd surfing and carry her away to their den while eating Dru and the babies for snacks on the road trip and she would never wake up....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish I still slept like I did when I was that age!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah....to sleep like a teenager again.....

Have any names? I had an idea - since you wanted cart pulling goats, you can name them Clyde and Dale....like a clydesdale!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought Daredevil and Dandy.... my daughter hated them. She wanted Jeff or Luke..... SO not naming them either of those names. Then she suggested Derrick.... I am TRYING to compromise but I don't like people names, at all. I can't name anything else Clyde because I never reuse animals names and I had a appy cross gelding named Clyde.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Not Dale, anything but Dale!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I like it Ni!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok fine.....scrape the names. At least Chad liked them! 

I'm with your daughter on Daredevil and Dandy.....

Captain and Tenile?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ummmmmm, Drusilla is a people name.....a famous people name too!

You should name them something that fits the identical look, like tic and tac but not rhyming names.....hmmmm


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I think there must be a dale somewhere that needs to hide from Emma!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thing 1 and Thing 2? Aka the Things. Lol

Do you want to stick with D names?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah but Dru came already named and so did Clyde and pretty much any of my animals that have people names came already named.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Lenny and squiggy , like Laverne and Shirley !!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> I think there must be a dale somewhere that needs to hide from Emma!!!


:slapfloor: Yes.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Get it........HELLO LADIES!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Quebec and Alberta.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well my daughter and I were thinking about trying to keep the D names going. We didn't with Pipsqueak but he isn't really a permanent member of the herd most likely. We toy with it, because we want something to set our farm apart and we are thinking of making a farm name eventually. I just kinda want to wait and see how successful she actually is at making and selling soaps. And we (she and I) argue over potential farm names too, like she wants Big Hill Farm and I say that is too plain and too easy to forget. I wanted to do something like Cedar Hill Or Persimmon Hill or something and she says those are too fru fru. Soooooooo


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Get it........HELLO LADIES!!!


:slapfloor: Sheesh I will never look at my two innocent baby bucklings the same again!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Quebec and alberta? Liked the worst provinces in canada!

What about urben boy names? D'Marion and Dontavian (appanretly they're people names, but I don't think they should be). LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

emzi00 said:


> not dale, anything but dale!!


:ROFL:
Inside joke :shades:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so I am peddling irish names here, these no one will know are names

Donncha (don-acka) means brown haired warrior 

Dubhlainn(dove-lin) means black sword


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL:
> Inside joke :shades:


Does this mean I'm "in"? Or do I still have to hear the $12 story..?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Whoa, no.... slow down, you still have to hear the $12 story before you are officially in the loop  :lol:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have $12


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> I have $12


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: ..... can I borrow it?.... :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a miracle that I do! I never have cash!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Now see I woulda figured you for a cash kinda guy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> It's a miracle that I do! I never have cash!


Hey, you're all ready prepared for goats then! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a cash guy, but if I have a wallet full I never spend it because I am a saver. If I have only a little I spend it on stuff because...hey it's only a little! 

So I stopped carrying cash because the debit card is a lot of money so I always save it, and I now know that just a soda or just a candy bar can add up to a lot!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Dart and dash


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Daredevil and Darling would fit their personalities but Darling isn't very masculine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all 
What about Rip Torn or Bo Diddley or Dip Stick or Ben Jerry 
Sketch and Trace , they go along with their mom Dru , get it


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Dip stick is my humor I like it!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I think we need more pictures to better think of names!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Or any other excuse that works better!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

maybe tomorrow I will take some more pics., today I am too busy trying to breathe. I just took a shower with nothing but hot water. I stood and let the water hit my chest and beat myself on the chest trying to loosen that mess up in there. I also let it hit my face and tapped on my sinuses. It worked temporarily I can breathe for the moment. Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I understand now, why people in the UP go into sauna's and beat themselves with pine boughs or cedar boughs whichever it is, I wish I had a sauna to go in right now.... maybe by morning I'd be cured...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope you feel better Leslie , thats some cold you have there


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I know and it jumped on me like a duck on a june bug,... it is robo cold.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

When I feel the first HINT of a cold....I chop up a clove of garlic, let it sit in the air for 15 minutes for the medicinal factors to start up and then add to water and man up....swallow ....it really does help stave it off. I would do this twice a day.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, feel better, pictures can always wait, I was just joking around!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any of these names work for you and your daughter Leslie? 
( looked them up on the Internet , so unoriginal I know ) :lol:

Dakota
Darion
Dan
Davey
Daxton
Delmont
Delroy
Desi
Devin
Dillard's 
Donald
Douglas
Dude
Duke
Dustin
Dusty
Duane
Dwight
Drusilla's Daff








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought about Dude, Dandy, Daredevil, Dynamite, Dynamo, Dynamic, 
I like
Drusilla's Daring Dynamo
and Drusilla's Darling Dude but I know my daughter would yuck bluck at that. LOL


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love daring dynamo and darling dude those are perfect!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay I know they aren't D's but I've always love the names Sherlock and Watson


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Eucalyptus oil is really good for congestion, it will unplug sinuses and chest colds when breathed in. I like to use vicks vapor rub, yes it is stinky but it works...put it on your feet and than put socks on. I do that with my kids and for some reason, it works  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

With my last name being Holmes I have to agree with littlegoatgirl on the Sherlock and Watson!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> With my last name being Holmes I have to agree with littlegoatgirl on the Sherlock and Watson!


Yes! Score one for me! :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you register them, you have to have them go together, and since we're on the topic of daredevils and explosives... :lol:

Dirge & Dracula (or Dr. Acula)
Dirty Deeds & Done Dirt Cheap, I had this duo once :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How about Ding and Dong ? ( kidding ) lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> How about Ding and Dong ? ( kidding ) lol.


Nooooooo!!! Nobody listen to Laura!!! :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No one ever does , don't worry , lol. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Lacie , your puppies are unbelievably adorable !!!
I would take one in a heartbeat , but I can't unfortunately 
You have the most amazing animals !!! 
Your place would be heaven to me , I would be ohhhh and ahhhhh looking at all your animals and most likely walking around hugging one or two of them , while doing so , lol. 
Your horses are beautiful , and those babies are soooooo cute !!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

What about Dilly and Dally?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've always wanted to name an animal Duke. But alas I have NDs and they'd never live up to the name lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Lacie , your puppies are unbelievably adorable !!!
> I would take one in a heartbeat , but I can't unfortunately
> You have the most amazing animals !!!
> Your place would be heaven to me , I would be ohhhh and ahhhhh looking at all your animals and most likely walking around hugging one or two of them , while doing so , lol.
> Your horses are beautiful , and those babies are soooooo cute !!!!!


Thanks  I'm so sad to see the puppies go, I normally don't get too attached to my litters, but they were bottle fed since they were born. We decided to keep one though  One of the females with a lot of white on her, we call her Gingersnap 

And the baby horses are so fun, the little colt thinks he's a prince, he's the only boy out there. The way he carries himself reminds me of an Arabian, even though he has zero of it in his blood! :lol:


----------

